# :

## A5

!  ,    ()      .         (          ).    .

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,    ()      .         (          ).    .


 N 11:     ,       2011 .,     ?         ,   ?
:        .      " 12"            ,    ,       29.09.1997 N 1263 ( - ),                  ,      - . " 17"  ,                          ,      ,    .  ,   ,               ,           .

       -16
    ( -16)        o,    (- ),     .
    .     ,     .   ,  o       .            -   ;  p    ,   ;    - .
 -16   N 132    25  1998 .          .    ,      ,     . , ,     -       ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

:
       ()    .     ,      .       **  ,   .              ,       ,   .
**  .

   -     , ,   ,     ,            ,           .
_      , _

----------


## A5

deklarant_     !

----------

